# Weather Check-in



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently the entire midwest (from Minnesota to Texas) has been warned of the possibility of tornadoes today. Just posting here, in case someone hasn't heard yet. 

This can also be a good check-in thread for those who might see some of that evil weather... Stay safe!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, more nasty weather!

Us Northern Albertans have got a bit of a snow storm goin' today but that's minor compared to tornadoes!

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Our skies are already ugly with a 40mph wind. Our actual storms are supposed to hit after mid-night. I hate tornadic weather, under the cover of darkness. I'm thinking I am going to go take a nap...cause I know I won't sleep much tonight.

Everyone, please keep a watchful eye. Stay safe and prepared!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Please take shelter. May the Lord keep you all safe this night!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

First I've heard we're suppose to get weather so I checked weather.com.

My daughter, son & daughter in-law (directly west of me) are under a tornado warning with t-storms, strong wind & hail. Family in OK are south of the real bad stuff.

We're supposed to get dumped on in the middle of the night, but most of the storms should track south of us. We could use the rain.

JDog & FR , are you folks expecting some weather there?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like the worst of it is tracking north of me.
It is 73* at 9:30 pm with changeable winds and heavy cloud cover.
I have the weather radio turned on, just in case.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Rain just started and the sky is full of electricity. Time for me to unplug. Night y'all!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Boring weather, as usual, here.

We get to see your light show, Cyndi.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew. Just now getting back here to check on this. Glad that so far no one has reported truly evil weather. 

We got sidetracked by a car accident our son was in. He's fine. All is well. But I wasn't paying attention to the weather or the computer there for a while...


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

We got a steady to gentle rain yesterday and accumulated a 1/2 inch. Much needed and thankful for it. Didn't see the light show.  It is somewhat windy & overcast here today but no rain yet.
Glad your son is o.k. Weever. 
God bless and keep you,
jd


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Snow? I'd rather have snow than tornadoes, but snow here now would really finish off the fruit crops. 

Thank you for your kind words jd...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

We had 2.1inches of rain last night. It was around 60Âº here today with the wind blowing upwards to 40-50 mph. I have blown down branches all over the yard to pick up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Cydi - where in Ok are your people? I have relatives scattered from Tulsa down to the state line (Ardmore, Marietta) - thankfully my son is no longer in Wichita.


North Central (Ponca City) south to Oklahoma City, then east to Shawnee, then northeast to Claremore ... basically almost surrounding the Osage Rez.

I was born in Shawnee.

Great light show last night! Wind picked up and the rain fell.

Nice day today, warm & cloudy.

The wind has been ferocious tonight with rain off and on.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We got nuthin', and we really need some rain down here.
Ds and Dil called, they said they got rain and hail, something was spotted east of them in North Platte, but they said it wasn't confirmed.

WIHH, 3"s? In April? That's crazy!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow, snow in April. Here we have nothing. Wind and sun and wind and clouds and more wind. We desperately need rain. This is not normal for us, we're already at danger level for fires in the area. Usually this time of year we'd be getting rains every other day or so. If this is the start of a drought, it's going to be a very bad one.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We had some strong thunderstorms and got another inch of rain.
No damage from the winds, except I had to go pick all my white irises which had fallen over. Poor me. 

As soon as the yard dries off a bit I need to get out and mow, for the 4th time already this year.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We went to stage two water rationing as of yesterday.
I'm.so tired of not having water, this makes year number 3 of our drought....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi, that is the exact reason I moved here from NM 7 years ago.
After living in drought-ridden pinon forest that died from the bark beetle infestation, the Los Alamos fires, paying $10 for a bale of hay.

I just wanted to move to where horses dont starve to death. 
I couldnt stand it anymore. It was killing me. I had to leave.

So I completely understand the level of pain you feel going into stage 2 in mid-April.
That does not bode well.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

GAM, that's one of the big reasons we are.moving too. I'm.so sick of it.
I did try to put in my garden last year, it was dead before it got started. This year, I didnt even bother.
I'm just waiting for the 100 degree temps next month. Then it gets really fun.:shocked:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> GAM, *that's one of the big reasons we are.moving too. *I'm.so sick of it.
> I did try to put in my garden last year, it was dead before it got started. This year, I didnt even bother.
> I'm just waiting for the 100 degree temps next month. Then it gets really fun.:shocked:


Do you already have a location in mind, or are you in the 'we've got to move' stage but haven't quite made a decision?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We are heading to south western Nebraska. My dhs hometown is Kearney, and we are looking to be within 30 or so miles.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> We went to stage two water rationing as of yesterday.
> I'm.so tired of not having water, this makes year number 3 of our drought....


I so understand that! We had to ration until about November/December.

You must be in South Texas. We got a good rain last night, slow and study, with a bit of thunder and a small light show.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> I so understand that! We had to ration until about November/December.
> 
> You must be in South Texas. We got a good rain last night, slow and study, with a bit of thunder and a small light show.


Yep, about 20-30 miles from San Antonio. We got clouds. We only ever get clouds, and the humidity. Oh well, maybe we can get some out of the.next system. Our rationing from last year went to stage 3, they were talking about 4. But, we got good rain in December so went back to 1. They never did fully lift it.
Pitchy, quit bragging! Lol!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

> Pitchy, quit bragging! Lol!


Heck i left out the fun part.

click on picture.


----------

